# Who would you send your engines for DCC and light installs.



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

I have two older blue box MRL engine's a Athern gp60B and a Athern blue box BCR dash-9.

That I would like sountrax tsunami and LEDs installed. I am not the best with a soldering iron and power. 

So I would like some suggestions for shops to install it for me.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll throw my card on the table if you are interested ....

Mark.


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Mark R. said:


> I'll throw my card on the table if you are interested ....
> 
> Mark.


pm me what you think you would charge I am interested!!


----------

